# Epiphone ES-175 Premium....



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What do you think? Is just a regular Epi ES-175 with US pickups and a lacquer finish or do you also think they paid more attention to it's construction?

http://www.epiphone.com/Products/Archtop/ES-175-Premium.aspx










https://www.long-mcquade.com/49407/..._Hollow_Archtop_Guitar_-_Vintage_Sunburst.htm

Or would you rather pay $200 more and get this....

https://www.long-mcquade.com/45023/...low_Body_Guitar_-_Vintage_Yellow_Sunburst.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

I have an Epi hollow (emperor II) which I had to swap out everything.
I also have an Ibby semi-hollow (AS120). Haven't had to do anything.
I'd go for the George Benson.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would take the IBBY George Benson any day. IMHO, that is one fine guitar.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

makes me wonder how my recent Epi Joe Pass would hold up against the ES 175...
going to have to find an Epi ES 175 and find out.

G.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The Epi has Gibson usa 57 classic's and a lacquer finish and you guys would rather have the Ibanez for $200 more?


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't know how the new Epiphones hold up but I've had two Korean made Emperors, a Joe Pass and a Regent that I still own They were both great guitars. Having 57 classics in the Joe Pass would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Comes in a choice of 3 other finishes as well. 

Apparently, the finish is somewhat "matte"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Are they available in Canada and for how much, anyone know? or will they be like the 339 where it took forever to get them here and then they weren't that easy to find in stores?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy_D said:


> Are they available in Canada and for how much, anyone know?


Long & McQuade lists them for $949.00 (= $1,072.00 with tax). None available in Ontario.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just an F.Y.I. for everyone to check out the Epiphone website...................they are having a giveaway contest...............Canada included. yay!

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

tnx for the heads up. I've entered.
http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/2014/Win-a-New-Ltd-Ed-Epiphone-ES-175.aspx


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I've entered would make a nice addition to my current line up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> The Epi has Gibson usa 57 classic's and a lacquer finish and you guys would rather have the Ibanez for $200 more?


 The LGB30 George Benson Signature Hollow Electric Guitar is crafted from specially selected tonewoods, bone nut, Ebony fingerboard, hand-rolled frets and Ibanez's famous Super 58 pickups. Hardshell case included.

Yes, I will take the Ibanez.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The power of marketing. This subliminal suggestion was planted in my head - and then, POW, 35 months later, it launched. Go figure ......


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought a black on last year when they where blowing them out even cheaper. The finish is matte, no gloss. It sounded awesome and the finish was perfect. I only returned it cause I couldn't get used to the thickness of the body and it fed back too easily.

They are at 700$ on clearance right now.

Epiphone ES-175 Premium Electric Guitar (ET17NANH3) - Natural


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

There's one on kijiji Ottawa w/cs for $400.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/otta...ly/1294433962?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> There's one on kijiji Ottawa w/cs for $400.
> Epiphone ES-175 $400 TODAY ONLY!! | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


If that guitar could teach me how to play jazz, I'd buy it!
Great deal, IMO


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I would take the IBBY George Benson any day. IMHO, that is one fine guitar.


They do look great


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

greco said:


> If that guitar could teach me how to play jazz, I'd buy it!
> Great deal, IMO


Yeah, exactly


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> If that guitar could teach me how to play jazz, I'd buy it!
> Great deal, IMO


As this guy said:










"It is far better to look like you can play jazz, than to play jazz."

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> "It is far better to look like you can play jazz, than to play jazz."


I lose on both counts!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> I lose on both counts!


I'm hoping this guitar, and my ever-shrinking hairline and ever-growing paunch, will provide the necessary visual clues to fake out the most informed Taylor Swift / Justin Bieber fans. Wish me luck!


----------



## robertkoa (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting...assuming the Guitar has good Resonance..
You could have it Plekked and Refretted with great Fretwire..better than Gibson uses on most models ...and get new Tuners and Pickups and be at about $1000 or less..and possibly outperform in some ways..the Gibson ES 175..
unless the neck Joint is bad on these..
But IF it's stable and has the resonance..no problems.


----------

